# μετά βεβαιότητος



## GeorgeA (Aug 27, 2012)

Γεια σας. 

Μετά βεβαιότητος ή μετά βεβαιότητας.

Το πρώτο μου ακούγεται πολύ καθαρεύουσα 
αλλά το δεύτερο μου ακούγεται σαλάτα δημοτικής και καθαρεύουσας.

Ο Γούγλης δίνει 121.000 σαλάτες ("μετά βεβαιότητας" εννοώ),
Και 50.100 το "μετά βεβαιότητος".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2012)

Το «μετά βεβαιότητος» είναι καθαρευουσιάνικο απομεινάρι και αν το χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε, καλύτερα είναι να το χρησιμοποιήσεις έτσι. Το άλλο είναι, όπως λες, σαλάτα. Αν δεν υπάρχει ειδικό λόγος, θα πρότεινα το ισοδύναμο «με βεβαιότητα».


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Τι γίνεται, Γιώργο, αϋπνίες;

Συμφωνώ ότι το «μετά βεβαιότητας» είναι σαλάτα καθαρεύουσας και δημοτικής. Η δημοτική θα πει «με βεβαιότητα», «με κάθε βεβαιότητα», «με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα». Αν πρέπει να βάλεις κάπου το απολίθωμα, να το βάλεις όπως το βρήκαμε: «μετά βεβαιότητος».

(Ναι, καλά...)


----------



## GeorgeA (Aug 27, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## GeorgeA (Aug 27, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Nickel.

Τι γίνεται, Γιώργο, αϋπνίες;
Ναι. Είπα να βγάλω λίγη δουλειά και συνάντησα αυτή την έκφραση και σκέφθηκα να lexilogiaσω 
γιατί είχα καιρό να επικοινωνήσω και μου 'λειψε η παρέα σας. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2012)

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αν και ειδικά συμφωνώ σ' αυτό, κατά βάση, στην ουσία δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα. Γενικά οι "σαλάτες" δεν με ενοχλούν. Μήπως και η γλώσσα που μιλάμε σήμερα δεν είναι κατ' ουσία μια σαλάτα καθαρεύουσας και δημοτικής; Δεν με ενοχλεί ούτε το "κατά βάση" ούτε το "κατ' ουσία" ούτε το "παραδείγματος/λόγου χάρη".


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αν και ειδικά συμφωνώ σ' αυτό, κατά βάση, στην ουσία δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα. Γενικά οι "σαλάτες" δεν με ενοχλούν. Μήπως και η γλώσσα που μιλάμε σήμερα δεν είναι κατ' ουσία μια σαλάτα καθαρεύουσας και δημοτικής; Δεν με ενοχλεί ούτε το "κατά βάση" ούτε το "κατ' ουσία" ούτε το "παραδείγματος/λόγου χάρη".


Καλησπέρα. Σου αφαίρεσα το γκριζάρισμα, να μπορούμε να διαβάζουμε. Απάντηση: το _κατά_ δεν είναι ίδιο με το _μετά_ + γενική. Είναι πιο εύκολη η μετάβαση από το το _κατά βάσιν_ στο _κατά βάση_ ή από το _κατ' ουσίαν_ στο _κατ' ουσία_. Θα δεις πάντως να διατηρούνται πολλά απολιθώματα με -ν στο ΛΚΝ και (περισσότερα) στο ΛΝΕΓ. Για να μην πω για εκείνους που δεν τα πάνε καλά με τα καθαρευουσιάνικα και κοτσάρουν ένα -ν και στα τριτόκλιτα (π.χ. _κατ' *εικόναν_). Στη γενική πτώση είναι υπόθεση φωνήεντος και είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Έχεις δει να γράφουν «μετά σ υ γ χ ώ ρ η σ η ς»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2012)

Σωστοί οι προβληματισμοί. Δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ "μετά συγχώρησης" αλλά δεν θα με ενοχλούσε ιδιαίτερα το "μετά κράτησης". Προσωπική αίσθηση;


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...αλλά δεν θα με ενοχλούσε ιδιαίτερα το "μετά κράτησης"...


Κάθε _μετά_ με γενική είναι απολίθωμα. Δεν υπάρχει στη δημοτική _μετά_ με γενική, υπάρχει _με_ με αιτιατική. Μπορεί να φτιάξεις απομιμήσεις καθαρεύουσας, δηλαδή με λόγια γενική, αλλά με γενική της δημοτικής μόνο γελοία τερατάκια μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2012)

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Αυτό που παίζει είναι κατά πόσο κάποιος δέχεται το αμάλγαμα -ή "σαλάτα", αν θέλετε-, ή όχι.


----------



## GeorgeA (Aug 27, 2012)

Αλλά πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούμε εκφράσεις με το "μετά" και γενική που δεν ακούγονται ως απολιθώματα και ταιριάζουν άνετα στο σύγχρονο λόγο.

μετά μουσικής

μετά βαΐων και κλάδων


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Αλλά πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούμε εκφράσεις με το "μετά" και γενική που δεν ακούγονται ως απολιθώματα και ταιριάζουν άνετα στο σύγχρονο λόγο.
> μετά μουσικής
> μετά βαΐων και κλάδων


Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει ο τύπος της λέξης στη γενική, φυσικά και δεν χτυπάει άσχημα και απολιθωμένα:
μετά χαράς
μετά μανίας
μόλις και μετά βίας
μετ' αποδοχών
μετ' εμποδίων
μετά φόβου Θεού
Αλλά:
το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου
ο Κύριος μεθ' ημών / υμών


----------

